# Comparing Outbacks



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm comparing a few RV's with the rear queen slide - Outback, Trail Cruiser, Kodiak, etc and heard good things about Outback. The white cabinets are another issue. Most have the auto rear slide but Outback is manual and requires additional poles. Any thoughts here?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a 23RS rear Queen slide...

The poles take less then a minute to get out of the front storage, snap them in place, and pull the slide out 5 feet...

Have had absolutely no problem at all ...

Would i have liked for it to be electric -- yep -- could they have made it that way -- probably not considering the slide is about 5 feet long and has no counterbalance on the inside...

---

of course my first answer was that OUTBACKERS are manly men and we don't need no stinking punylittle girly man electric slides for our Queen slide beds!!!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I also have the 23 RS. I agree with Ghosty that it takes all of 30 seconds to set the posts and pull out the slideout. Since it is not electric it is one less thing to go wrong and pay money to fix.

Also like like Ghosty, I too am a manly man.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> I'm comparing a few RV's with the rear queen slide - Outback, Trail Cruiser, Kodiak, etc and heard good things about Outback. The white cabinets are another issue. Most have the auto rear slide but Outback is manual and requires additional poles. Any thoughts here?
> [snapback]68719[/snapback]​


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I will answer to the White cabinets.

They dont really seem to get dirty like you would think. What dirt does get on them also wipes off very easy. They also make the trailer seem brighter and more open.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I noticed the Harley too. Hey, I'm overlooking the white cabs. Moving from p/u and lots of poles.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> I noticed the Harley too. Hey, I'm overlooking the white cabs. Moving from p/u and lots of poles.
> [snapback]68726[/snapback]​


Here, here for the manly men!







I had two pop-ups and there is no comparison on the poles issue. If it takes me two and a half minutes (literally) to get the rear slide deployed, it's because I stopped for a cookie break. And I know I started the thing about the "Outback Walk" but here I said "cookie" break, not "nookie" break.









As CamperAndy said about the white cabinets, they clean up very easily and they really do make it look more open and spacious - not that it isn't. They also don't show nicks, as they are a composite material and white through and through.

I looked at several models before purchasing also. Fell in love with the Outback the minute I walked in. Still love it.

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

One plus to the poles on the Outback... less things to go wrong. Power is nice, but I never found it to be a big deal.

I liked the white cabinets, very easy to clean and really makes the camper feel larger than it would with darker cabinets.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

My wife had me look at an Outback last winter and I must admit that I did not think much of the white. Over time, I started to like the white and now I truely believe that because of the white, the trailer feels like more than just a camper. Easy to keep clean and many compliments from everyone that visits. Of course, my Outback is totally surrounded by "white" (snow) this time of year. The back slide is easy and I can not imagine sleeping on a slide out bed without external supports. Good Luck on your search.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

The rear slide is so easy to do that I think that any electronics would complicate the situation. Nothing really to go wrong, and the only think I need to remember is to unplug in the little cord for the bunk light. Keep It Simple, I always say. We went from a PU to the Outback as well, and so poles were a natural part of set up, only this is a 100 times simpler. The white cabinets offer a bright, larger then life interior and it compliments the dark floor material so well. Overall this is one attractive trailer that no one should overlook without seriously considering owning one. JMHO.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Personally, both wife and I like the white cabinets. Agree with Andy that their brightness makes the trailer seem bigger inside. They are definitely more contemporary.









Concerning the rear manual slide, it can be set up in 2 minutes. Not a problem. Putting out the side awning takes twice as long.

Also, there have been threads on this board concerning power side slides not working and the pain it is to manually retract them. That's a trouble you'll never have with the rear queen slide.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Me personaly I love the the manual rear slide
No electrical to worry about.
And the white cabinets are great with 3 kids
They stay clean pretty good and wipe off nicely

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

The white cabinets were a big selling point for me, along with the general look of the Outback. I have had several look at mine and say how much they loved the white cabinets and the Outback interior. BTW, why do lots of you Outbackers with the rear slide get is such a hurry to set the poles?







Yall need to slow down a little and "smell the roses".







If you get finished with the set up to quickly, the DW is gonna find you something else to do, you know that.







After all, you are camping for the fun and enjoyment.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I can't really offer an opinion about the rear slide since I don't have one on our 28BHS. I can speak about the white interior. I personally don't care for white cabinets in our house BUT in our trailer they are great. Everyone mentions how they seem to "open up" the interior. When it is raining and your 4 and 7 year old can't go out the white interior seems a lot less gloomy than the convenitonal "faux wood" camper interior. Last spring we were camping for a week and it rained almost every day. Our fellow camper's kids would almost always wind up in our trailer playing. The parents would come over and compliment our trailer usually commenting on how bright and cheery the interior seemed.

Reverie


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Most of the electric rear slides that I've seen are suspended with cables.
I just feel better having the poles under me at night than having a cable to snap while I'm sleeping.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

The manual rear slide is STURDY, QUICK, reliable to sleep on and best of all it makes a nice "shed" to park the bikes, junk, etc under if it's gonna get rainy and poss windy, so you pull the awning in. nice porch.
White cabs? I don't really care,wife likes em. I like more dark. The mix of the white cabs with the other colors was ok for both of us. 
Nuttin like an Outback...we looked.








Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We like the Outback's open and quality feel and the security of having those rails under my dainty 270 lb. figure!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We had looked at another rear slide...and I can't remember who made it,but it had an electric slide. The manual poles are no big deal.Camper to camper I was told to buy the Outback because it was a better built trailer.We love it and the cabinets rarely get dirty...nothing purple power doesn't remove. Good luck!


----------



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

Some of the other makes that have a rear slide and cables seem to hang down when they're out.
I feel better with the supports under me.
Every time I bring the side slide in I kinda wince while I listen to the motor creak.
Can't imagine having one on the rear


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Me and DW are crazy about our Outback. We think it is one of the best build TT on the market. All the dealerships I have talked to tell me they can't keep them on the lot for more than 2 or 3 weeks.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I had the rear bedroom slide on the 26RS. Had no problems with it (if you don't call pulling the darn thing out without the supports in place a problem). Held the DW and I well.

The white cabinets were a big selling point for me. The interior just looks bigger and more "chic" than the rest of the TTs out there. Doesn't look so cheap.

Go for the Outback. You won't regret it.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> They also don't show nicks, as they are a composite material and white through and through.
> 
> I looked at several models before purchasing also. Fell in love with the Outback the minute I walked in. Still love it.
> [snapback]68727[/snapback]​


I must amend a statement. I performed the drawer mod yesterday. I took the lower pantry drawer (which is a good fit, BTW) and installed it in place of the useless tilt-out to the right of the sink. When using the existing drawer face on the "new" drawer I found that the cabinets are not composite material.







It does not change my opinion of the Outback however.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off...

action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, CAMPMQ!* action

Glad to have you aboard!









Not much I can say that the other have not already, but the rear slide is a breeze. And, although I did not care for the white cabinets at first, I love them now. They keep things very light and airy inside. And that - along with the many windows - is one of the prime factors that endeared the Outback to us.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

We liked the white cabinets. They are brighter and give a more open feel. As for the bed slide, I will echo what others are saying, no problem here, easy and fast. We had a pop-up and there is no comparison. It is much easier to slide and adds a good bit of room.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I do not know about the rear side, I was out voted by the wife and we skipped the 23RS and thr 26RS and went for the 29BHS. We both definitely love the white cabinets. They make the interior so much brighter than the oak or darker wood. A camper is a second home and you want it to be inviting and cheerful to the eye.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

White cabinets? People actually care about the color of the cabinets. What hooked me about the Outback was the outside cooktop with the wooden cutting board. When I realized that the outside electical outlet was right next to it I knew that I would be able to slide out the board and set my blender on it. I just set my ice chest under the board full of ice, tequila, and margarita mix and I never have to leave my chair. White cabinets. Puleeeeze!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

One more note on the rear queen slide (if the case hasn't already been made); it is so simple that we even pop out the slide when we stop for a snack at rest stops. It goes sets up and takes down so quickly (especially when you have somone on both the inside and outside) that it really takes no time at all. My teenagers do it most of the time (I'm busy doing other important camping things like checking the pantry or fridge for content). Same for the table and couch - very easy to set up.

BBB


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Good point h20man. Glad I didn't say anything about the fabric choices. You got the right ideas. I just have to remember to pack the marg mix next time.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> Good point h20man. Glad I didn't say anything about the fabric choices. You got the right ideas. I just have to remember to pack the marg mix next time.
> [snapback]69256[/snapback]​


....and has anyone else noticed that the bedspread & headboard fabric doesn't match the rest of the fabricon a Jasmine 25RSS (maybe others> dunno) ? Maybe they use the same b'spread/h'brd stuff with all colors....'cuz it looks like it would come close to the fawn & the rose, too. Just askin' .....


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

At first my wife was enamored with the Jasmine. She was very dilligent about keeping the bedspreads perfect and the white cabinets clean. But being surrounded by three men eating camping food such as burritos and Hormel, she is usually just pleased to have fresh air and a minimum of fish gut splatter. shy


----------

